# Solved: nVidia GeForce FX 5200: Code 43



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Folks,

I just bought a new TV and the Raedon 9250 that I had on my computer had only one VGA output and I wanted to be able to go dual screen. So I went on Newegg, bought this GeForce FX 5200 256MB (PCI) graphics card. It's plugged in, Vista recognizes the device, but says that the device won't work, Code 43. I've already updated my BIOS and downloaded the latest version of the driver. Suggestions? Should I uninstall the Raedon 9250 to see if the GeForce FX 5200 will work?? Please help!!!!


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Are you wondering if the GeForce FX is compatible with Vista? Have you been here:
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/co...ards & components&sc=graphics cards&os=32-bit and checked it out. Jazz


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

It should be?? Does it matter who the manufacturer is ?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

omega - With Vista you never know. I wondering more about your motherboard and if it finds it compatible with the second card. Code 43 generally means a conflict of sort. Drivers or compatibility issues with hardware. Not necessarily just Vista. 
What's your motherboard and memory? Jazz


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Motherboard: Intel i865P/Pe/G/i848P
Memory: 2GB


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

The install manual that came with the card says that it will only work with Directx9.0c or lower, I have running 10. How do I roll back?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

You should be able to do a restore on the system. Rollbacks are generally for drivers in device manager. Restores takes the system back to past dates. Jazz


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Apparently the card I had was _not_ compatible. I went and bought one that was on Vista's "compatible" list. Same error. Suggestions?


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Where did you find the info regarding compatibility on your card? Sorry I was so long in answering. Will check and let you know. Jazz


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

I found the compatibility on the link that you included in your previous post. I actually went and bought the "
* PNY Technologies*

* 256MB DDR Verto GeForce FX 5200 PCI w/TV-Out"*

which was the first card that popped up when I clicked on the link.


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://forums.microsoft.com/TechNet/ShowPost.aspx?PostID=468410&SiteID=17 Here's a forum that might help. Are you running Dual Core? Code 43 Vista can be found at Microsoft ranging from anything like a video card to a HD.
This site is a forum from microsoft that addresses help with installation of the video to work arounds people have found.
Concerning Direct X 10 - http://forums.majorgeeks.com/showthread.php?t=146029
From what I'm reading you're not going to be able to remove X10 but he suggests this downlown load http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en as a work around. Adding X9 to the system.

With all your doing have you made certain to remove drivers for the other cards. This is a site with How to's for Vista with about question and need you could have http://how-to.scierwo.com/flip-3d/windows-vista-file-size?idx=drivers Jazz
http://how-to.scierwo.com/drivers/driver-problems-on-ultimate-preview-vers?idx=devices This is interesting


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Called PNY, apparently you cannot have an ATI card and an nVidia card on the same system? I did'nt want to believe it, but when I removed the ATI card, the nVidia card worked. The only issue now is that the nVidia GPU and control settings will not load with the driver and I am having a hard time figuring out how to runing dual display. Suggestions? I am in the process of removing all prior/unused drivers, via suggestion of PNY tech, to use Driver Cleaner? Thanks!


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

Well you are apparently learning more than you ever wanted to know about video cards and their ups and downs and conflicts.
I'm not promising anything but here is what another individual did to accomplish the install. Apparently this particular card has drivers but none seem to be adequate for Vista.
check this out http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=32194 and let me know. Jazz

nvidia http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_96.85.html


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

So I used Driver Cleaner to take out all of ATI's drivers. Now when installing nVidia driver 96.85, it shows "Windows host process (Rundll32) has stopped working" which is a step further. I am now stuck here and I still do not have the "nvidia Control Panel" showing up.


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

Here are the list of driver limitation and issues (from Wikipedia) 

Driver limitations: 
Playback of protected content through the Windows [COLOR=blue ! important]Vista[/COLOR] PVP-OPM (Protected Video Path - Output Protection Management) is not fully supported.That includes: o Microsoft Digital Rights Management ([COLOR=blue ! important]DRM[/COLOR]) restricted content o Blu-ray discs and HD DVDs on players using PVP-OPM.
The nVIDIA Control Panel does not offer full antialiasing support for DirectX applications.
The nVIDIA Control Panel does not include display rotation controls.
The ability to display one desktop across two monitors is not supported.


Driver open issues: 
Screen turns blank after enabling rotation in Dualview mode.
Resuming from suspend or standby mode while in rotation mode results in a corrupt Windows login screen or a blank screen with only the mouse cursor visible.
The nVIDIA Control Panel antialiasing does not work.
The nVIDIA Control Panel stops responding after selecting Dualview mode.
Desktop corruption occasionally occurs after switching to Clone or Dualview mode.

From http://www.softwaredriverdownload.com/fx_5200_vista_driver.html


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

nVidia Control Panel is now showing up in my Control Panel, but I am unable to change the settings to use dual screen!


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

nVidia Control Panel is present now, but will not let me use Dualview!


----------



## jazz3000 (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.iobit.com/advancedwindowscareper.html can you down load and run this on the system. It's free for personal use. Let me know what it says. Jazz


----------



## omega77 (Oct 18, 2008)

looks like a had a lot of junk on my computer. i reformatted and everything is perfect now.


----------

